# Dog Bows, Bowties and Flowers



## PetPoparoo (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, i have a business creating Handmade Bows, bowties and flowers for Pets. Each bow/flower has velcro loops on the back to then attach to all collars. I can make them in over 50 fabrics including our christmas halloween range and also our new GIitter Bows

If you would like to order please search Poparoo in Facebook and then inbox me, Thank you
Bows/bowties/flowers are £5 each or any 3 for £12


----------

